# Marine Biology Paper



## cduuuub (Oct 19, 2010)

The girl friend has a Marine biology paper coming up here, and she knows not a damn thing about fish.

I dont know to much on Saltwater so i though you guy/gals could give me some input to help her out.

1. What are some interesting/bizzare fish/organisms 
2. If you would please provide a good article on what you suggest.
3. Why you suggested that creature.


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

I've always been fascinated by the Ocean Sunfish..aka Mola mola

http://oceansunfish.org/

There is a TON of info out there from a lot of credible sources. The link I posted is one of many, just search google and you will find more.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

-Stomatopods (AKA-mantis shrimp)

-Another topic that may be interesting is "symbiotic relationships in marine enviroments" ex. clownfish and anemonies, pom pom crabs and anemonies, remoras and sharks, algae and corals...


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I find bioluminescent creatures from the oceans' depths to be quite intriguing.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Gvray... interesting you would mention the "mola mola..." they were talking about them on "Animal Planet" last night.
Crazy cool fish!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Piranha_man said:


> Gvray... interesting you would mention the "mola mola..." they were talking about them on "Animal Planet" last night.
> Crazy cool fish!


*They don't taste too bad either.* Any ocean deep fish would be awsome though im not sure hw much info would be available on them.

Edit: I was thinking mahi mahi.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

well as this is her first marine biology paper id suggest the giant triton snail. this thing chases down the girant crown of thorns starfish pins down one of their arms. drills through their thick skin with its weird biological foot injects some poison in witch turns liquefies the insides of the starfish then proceeds to slurp it all up in a tasty starfish smoothie. its like a freaky alien nightmare but on a slow and slightly smaller scale. lots of interesting biology going on and hella cool and not a very obvious choice.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

I have always been interested in venom and poison... SO many things are capable of killing humans in the ocean, or cause extreme pain and make you wish you were dead.

Jellyfish, snails (cone snail!), fish, corals (mushrooms, zoas and palys even), anemones... almost everything, especially if you are allergic or have a bad reaction.

Cone snail





Box jelly... watch at mid point if you loose interest, he gets stung


----------



## cduuuub (Oct 19, 2010)

Man that sucks for that dude.

all these things you have all suggested are pretty cool! thanks I really appreciate it.

but....lets keep the ideas flowing, I my self dont know much about marine, but I love learning new and interesting things.

Im going to go over a few of them with the g/f an see what she says...you know what they say happy wife happy life.


----------



## nataz (Mar 31, 2006)

I think I would write about one of these three.

Jelly Fish which are amazing creatures

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jellyfish

Sea Anemone's

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sea_anemone

Or,

Sea Mucus, which is killing our Oceans.

http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2009/10/091008-giant-sea-mucus-blobs.html


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Another thing that may be interesting is an acticle on the invasion of lionsfish in some areas and their impact on the native ecosystem though this problem is farily recent so I don't know if their would be any books published so reliable sources may be hard to find.

Another thing that may be interesting is an acticle on the invasion of lionsfish in some areas and their impact on the native ecosystem though this problem is farily recent so I don't know if their would be any books published so reliable sources may be hard to find.


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

egir stole my idea! box jelly rocks!~ I watched the whole documentary years back when it aired and I always thought if that was me with some broad and we got stung its lights out for cameras, but no they stood and filmed whilst they were in all that pain! Lol what dicks!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

So what did she end up doing the paper on?


----------



## cduuuub (Oct 19, 2010)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> So what did she end up doing the paper on?


Well...

After I made the post I let her get on and read some you your guys/gals responses (as to why there is no responses really from me) and she took an interest in jelly fish. I suggested the blue ring, because of its color, and her liking bright colored animals. She instantly fell in love with it and ended up doing a m.s. power point on it and got an a on it.

I would just like to thank all of you for making my life a little easier, and I'm sure if she was here now she would thank you all as well.

and cluster, thanks for the interest in the update


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Jelly fish or octopus? Ive never heard of a blue ringged jelly but I have heard of a blue ringed octopus


----------



## cduuuub (Oct 19, 2010)

Haha Yeah, thats what I meant. Ive had a long day, just woke up from a nap..


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

We should keep this topic going, it's interesting even if the paper is done.


----------



## cduuuub (Oct 19, 2010)

I agree, even though she is the one taking the class, I think I'm learning more than she is. Lol


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

thats a sweet video 10pointers







thanks for sharing. i need to invest in more corals


----------

